# 2010 Summer Species Comp - BLUEWATER ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the official thread for entering your big bluewater fish (mackeral/tuna/cobia etc) into the 2010 Summer Species Comp. To qualify, fish must be caught within the comp period (1/12/2009 - 31/3/2010) and must be bigger than 80cm. Everyone who enters a fish is in with a chance to win a prize.

Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Bluewater entries must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device to clarify exact length (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2010..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO FULL AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS + 3 MONTHS MEMBERSHIP


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Angler Name: Yakn00b
Size of Fish: 1010mm/ 14kg 
Location Caught: Outside Mackay harbour 
Tackle: Diawa Exceller 5-10kg rod, Shimano Sienna 4000, Rovex 20lb braid 30lb flouro leader
Bait/Lure etc: Rapala Bmag
Conditions: Hot, light south easterly wind
Other

Giant Trevally 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=34642










Dwarfing 80cm measure


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Angler Name: sunshiner
Species/Size of Fish: Spanish mackerel, 1.49m, 17kg
Location Caught: Laguna Bay, Noosa Qld, 17Jan2010
Tackle: 11.3kg Trilene monofilament, Penn 320Gti reel, cheap short heavy trolling rod 
Bait/Lure etc: Halco Laser Pro L120 HB lure, trolled
Conditions: Glassy, low swell, lots of baitfish and bonito around


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Angler Name: Decay (Derek Kennedy)
Species/Size of Fish: Barracouda, 1.48 meters, 22 kg
Location Caught: Fiji, Ono Island, 2 meters of water on the North-East reef
Tackle: 12 kg Braid (cheapy purchased from China), 80 lb monofilament leader, Shimano Stradic 6000 reel, rod was a 18 year old 2 pce "promaster barra special' (ie. a super cheap fibreglass rod purchased from Mossops Brisbane many years ago... it went into the drink 2 days ago so I can't get the rest of the details, I think it was rated for a 40 gr lure, line class 5-7 kg)
Bait/Lure etc: spinning with a 3 cm 15gr halco slug (chrome)
Conditions: 15-20 knots South-East 1 meter swell with white caps breaking over the side of the hobie classic
link to story: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=35105


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Upgrade time

Angler Name: Yakn00b
Size of Fish: 1.2m 24.5KG
Location Caught: Slade Island Mackay QLD 
Tackle: Diawa exceller 5 to 10kg/Diawa Procaster 4000XA 50lb braid 40lb Flouro leader
Bait/Lure etc: Killalure Riverratz 20+ in Bobby Dazzler Silver 
Conditions: Hot Humid and calm

Trip report
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=36309


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Angler Name: Tom Ahchay
Size of Fish: 90cm, 18lb
Location Caught: Redcliffe
Tackle: 2-4kg Shimano Sahara, 6lb braid
Bait/Lure etc: 40 year old Rebel floater
Conditions: Wind, Rain and chop










Catch and release


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Angler Name: Marty75
Size of Fish: Approx 6ft
Location Caught: South West Rocks
Tackle: Penn 750SSM reel, 8-15kg Silstar Powertip rod, 25lb braid, 60lb leader
Bait/Lure etc: Classic F18 160 lure (top colour in picture) - http://www.bassermillyard.com.au/ShowArticle.asp?ArticleId=291
Conditions: Sunny with 10 knot winds and 1-2m swell
Other: See Trip report here - http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=37243


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Angler Name - Spottymac [Stuart ]
Species and Size of Fish - Wahoo - 25.3 kg - 1.630 M
Location Caught - Northern NSW 
Tackle - Reel - Torium 30 with the up graded Trinidad drag 
- Rod is a new 24kg - 1.65M Bluewater Ugly Stik,
- 1.2 M of 40lb 7 strand wire on to a circle hook,
- The main line is 400m of 50 lb braid and a 40lb leader,
Bait/Lure etc - Live Yakka
Conditions - Good wind from the N/E at 5 knots
Other - It run 200 to 300m of line off before it slowed down,


----------

